# Flushing Black Water Tank w/Grey Water - Continued



## Camperjack (Mar 24, 2004)

When we returned home, I used my sprayer tool down the toilet - the tank was pretty clean from back flushing at the campground dump site using the grey water. There was some brown residue that I flushed out with the spray tool. I really think the technique works... It's really not difficult to do. As for the pressure, if your black water tank is "empty"and your grey if full - just opening the grey water valve creates quite a strong














flow of water back into the black water tank. Just be sure to close the grey water valve before you lower the hose to drain - this prevents the black water/grey mix from going back into the grey water tank... Hope it works for you! Camperjack.


----------

